# Featherboard Jig



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello,

Wondering where I can download a featherboard jig plan...anyone have any ideas?

Allison


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I like the ones Bob and Rick use. You can find it here.

http://www.routerworkshop.com/featherbd.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bob's N post, I would 2nd that one  Bob & Ricks idea from there show.

I did modify mind just a bit, so they will side in a Tee track system or clamp to the table top with opt. base board. 
I also made one as a guard as well, it comes in handy and it can also use the T slot or tee track system.

I also use them on my table saw for hold downs,I also put sand paper on the round part and the back of them ,in that the cut off parts don't get a chance to get shot across the shop,I have a standard ones that's 3/4" thick and ones that's 1/4" thick at the at the round part for small parts.

Plus I use a pair of them on the drill press for a quick hold downs because they will load and spring both ways.

As you can see I use them all over the shop because they work that great.
I have made them out of oak,maple,ash just about any of the hardwoods will work.

I guess I have about 14 of them in total.

I have many of the standard Featherboards but Bob and Ricks work so much better than the normal ones.

see snap shot below ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/general-routing/2884-questions-hatachi-m12v-683.jpg

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

ACV said:


> Hello,
> 
> Wondering where I can download a featherboard jig plan...anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Allison


Allison,

There is a little on Featherboards on my web site...

http://woodworkstuff.net/woodidxjigs.html

... toward bottom area...

Hope it helps... Real easy to make... I do it on the band saw... super easy.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice set up Bob. I need to do some of those. 

corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

You will be glad you did and once you make a set or two you will find all kinds of ways to used them like I did.
Like Bench Dogs,quick hold downs for just about anything.I now use them on my router crafter it's Sears copy cat router setup, see snapshot below, at one time I used double side tape to hold items in place ( that's stuff is not cheap) but now I just pop on a spring hold down about 1/2 the size of a standard one and it works great, with about 3 times the holding power.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise-router2.jpg

Bj


----------

